# Dover Rod N Gun indoor 3-D Shoots



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone know the dates when Dover will be having there indoor 3-d shoots this year ?
Thank's
-Matt


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

Matt , Ernie is suppose to sent then to me when I get them I'll send them to u


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good ! Thank's Jerome.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Canuck 10-56 If you don't mind could you please put them on here as well. Thanks!!!!


----------



## canuck10-56 (May 14, 2003)

yes , likely be on my web site as well


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Dec 29 - 6-9 pm
Jan 5 - 6-9 pm
Jan 8 - 9 am - ?
Feb 2 - 6-9 pm
Feb 9 - 6-9 pm
Feb 12 - 9 am - ?
Mar 2 - 6-9 pm
Mar 5 - 9 am - ?
Mar 9 - 6-9 pm
Mar 12 - 9 am - ?


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

As far as I know ? I believe it is $15.00 per person per shoot.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

They have a great indoor shoot, will test the best out there for sure. See you there Matt, maybe we can make it a Amherstbergonia/Tilltuckey Car pool fest. LOL

Bob


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope it's not $15 cause that's getting kinda steep to shoot that coarse!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

They do have a pretty good indoor course " a little crowded " but good shoot - wish they still had there outdoor shoots - those were great !


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's okay but $15 is kinda high. The shoots west of london are the same price (for the most part)as the shoots to the east of london and east I get 40 targets instead of 30 not to mention the terrain is better!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

we are paying 20 dollars now in this area for 40 targets usually.. indoor or outdoor.. thats ottawa and the seaway kingston durham and the quebec border towns...


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's starting to get out of control. One word.........recession!!!!


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Didn't we pay 11 bucks for indoor last year at Dover. If you were a member it was 10. At least that is what I thought.


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

ya I believe you're right.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

$15!!! I don't mind paying that if they are good targets, in good shape. The price of the targets is high and with people shooting the arrows as fast and hard as they are........they do wear out.

Plus....if the club is getting a little money to keep them going.....all the better.

I am going to be in the area over Christmas, so I mght try and make it out for one of these shoots!!!! Maybe get to put a face with some of these names......


----------



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Be careful. Some of these guys are pretty ugly. (Good shots though)....:wink:


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not a good shot so I must fit in the ugly group!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> $15!!! I don't mind paying that if they are good targets, in good shape. The price of the targets is high and with people shooting the arrows as fast and hard as they are........they do wear out.
> 
> Plus....if the club is getting a little money to keep them going.....all the better.
> 
> I am going to be in the area over Christmas, so I mght try and make it out for one of these shoots!!!! Maybe get to put a face with some of these names......


X2

Hey I might be one of those ugly faces:shade:

We have a shoot coming up on Dec. 5th............20 3D's for 8 bucks (non-member) 6 bucks for members.


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Bob, where's the shoot on the 5th ? Windsor or Guesto ? Did you's emagulate yet " or however you spell it ".


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey Matt how are you, shoot is a Windsor Sportsmens Club. 20 Target course for 8 bucks (non-member) 6 bucks (members).

We will have the offical press release soon, many good things coming.

Bob


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds good, I'll give ya a call tomorrow - I need directions !!! Ty's Pumped, he can't wait to get out on the courses " I think this year will be a good year for him - I think he wants to get more involved and do more competitive shooting :thumbs_up "


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Ttt


----------

